# What's your opinion about LOEWE bags??



## trinie

I have a mini Amazona signature bag in gold/brown colour in suded leather from Loewe.  Have anyone own any bags from this brand?


----------



## tigger98

Loewe do nice bags but I am not such a fan of the Amazona although I understand its an iconic bag for them. I prefer the Senda range myself.


----------



## Bee...Bee

trinie said:


> I have a mini Amazona signature bag in gold/brown colour in suded leather from Loewe. Have anyone own any bags from this brand?


 
Yes, I have one; a 4 year-old briefcase. Loewe styling is definitely more conservative which is ideal for my work needs but it's a shame that it was not selling very well in London that they closed down all their shops! As for the quality, see pic below for the patina, it is just as buttery/good if not better than my (sold) Hermès box leather briefcase.


----------



## snowtire

i love their new Napa Aire bags...sooo light, just like the name suggests, very airy. made of lambskin and in vibrant colors.


----------



## zacorey

*OMG!!!!! These bags are TDF!!!!!!  I never heard of them!!! Where are they sold??? TIA!!! *


----------



## zacorey

Bee...Bee said:


> Yes, I have one; a 4 year-old briefcase. Loewe styling is definitely more conservative which is ideal for my work needs but it's a shame that it was not selling very well in London that they closed down all their shops! As for the quality, see pic below for the patina, it is just as buttery/good if not better than my (sold) Hermès box leather briefcase.


 
*GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## tammyue

my next...


----------



## Nymph

I lust for a Loewe Amazona in medium - in black nappa leather, with the Loewe logo embossed right smack in the middle. 

Have been for the past... year? It's one of those bags which I want, but doubt I'll ever have enough funds for it 

P/s *Bee...Bee*, did you get find a replacement for your briefcase?


----------



## trinie

Napa Aire bag is very light and come in many colours. I saw a lady carry this bag in beige colour is look so nice on her. They have other special colour to choose if you don't like any of the standard colour they have at the boutique and take about 2 weeks to collect.  I forgot to see is make from where.


----------



## tigger98

Hmm. Am in Barcelona this week and will head to one of their shops to check out the napa aire. Looks nice in the ad.


----------



## zacorey

^^^Please let us know what you think!!!

Can you buy these in the US?


----------



## daisygamgee

Bee...Bee said:


> Yes, I have one; a 4 year-old briefcase. Loewe styling is definitely more conservative which is ideal for my work needs but it's a shame that it was not selling very well in London that they closed down all their shops! As for the quality, see pic below for the patina, it is just as buttery/good if not better than my (sold) Hermès box leather briefcase.




That is the most beautiful briefcase I have *ever* seen. *Wantsies*


----------



## trinie

I think this is very nice and in a special shape and can go along with any  outfit. They come in 2 sizes.  They have outstanding colour.  In Singapore is selling good.  Not very sure whether US have this design.


----------



## snowtire

trinie said:


> Napa Aire bag is very light and come in many colours. I saw a lady carry this bag in beige colour is look so nice on her. They have other special colour to choose if you don't like any of the standard colour they have at the boutique and take about 2 weeks to collect. I forgot to see is make from where.


 

hi all, i'm in Taiwan so i find Loewe bags in department store counters or at local Loewe boutiques. the standard colors are great, and the additional colors are fun (like pale green, powder pink, etc.)

they come in 4 diff sizes i think. my friend wants the largest one in black, and i want the largest one in this coral pink/red color. but they're sooo expensive in Taiwan (selling for about USD$1520), i think they might be priced more reasonably in the States?


----------



## neferkare

I just saw Napa Aire in HK yesterday.  They have three sizes in the shop. The medium one is selling for about HKD9900.  I thought it is pretty expensive for its simple construction. For your pricing reference. 

Nefy


----------



## Elle Candy

I love Loewe.    The leather of the their bags are super soft.  I like the color of their leather too.  But I don't understand why they are not as popular as the other brands.


----------



## Elle Candy

Bee...Bee said:


> Yes, I have one; a 4 year-old briefcase. Loewe styling is definitely more conservative which is ideal for my work needs but it's a shame that it was not selling very well in London that they closed down all their shops! As for the quality, see pic below for the patina, it is just as buttery/good if not better than my (sold) Hermès box leather briefcase.


  Very nice suitcase, bee...bee.    The leather is yummy.


----------



## ms piggy

trinie said:


> I have a mini Amazona signature bag in gold/brown colour in suded leather from Loewe.  Have anyone own any bags from this brand?



I have the medium Amazona in suede gold/brown as well. I love the clean classic look of the bag with the Loewe logo. And the leather smells heavenly   My only complain is that it's really hard work maintaining the bag. The suede leather stains easily. 

The Nappa Aire bag is not doing it for me personally. Just not liking the look of it. The leather is super super soft though. Feels like it would melt in your hands.


----------



## zacorey

I really would love to find a Nappa Aire bag in the US!!!!


----------



## snowtire

zacorey said:


> I really would love to find a Nappa Aire bag in the US!!!!


 
i'm surprised that US doesn't have these bags yet. i read in my local Chinese forum that these bags are on display in most European countries, and they're definitely a big hit in Asia right now.


----------



## NotSoCheap

It's almost impossible to find Loewe in the USA.  You can get them in Honolulu, JFK Airport, and a couple of other places, but not any department stores I know of.  I keep checking ebay to see what comes up.  I bought one there once, and it was authentic, but it smelled of cigars or something and I couldn't stand it; returned it.


----------



## springblossoms

Hello there! I got my first Loewe -  a chocolate brown XXI Amazona - for Christmas and I just love it! It is a really good size and quite light. I'm quite the Loewe fan now.  

I trotted to the store 2 weekends ago to check out the napa aire (I started a thread about it sometime back - it has info on sizes and pricing over there...) and spotted the cutest little bag there! It is called the "Micro Mini Amazona" in brown/gold suede!!!!!  I can just about fit my mobile phone, some credit cards/cash in it. This batch (second, the SA tells me) comes with a detachable strap - perfect for clubbing.

Will post pics of both my Loewe babies as soon as I can.


----------



## lara0112

I haven't got any Loewe bags - yet, hope though soon. 

I thought that I liked the Amazonas, until I saw it IRL - the logo is too big for me, personally. I also thought the Napa Aire was amazing until I saw it the other day in a department store - nice but comparable in style to the Celine Bittersweet and I prefer that one.

BUT I saw a really nice constructed bag from Loewe - which I am absolutelty in love with, so.... still something there for me! HAHA


----------



## cheetos

This bag pictured on their website is pretty funky!


----------



## JNH14

cheetos said:


> This bag pictured on their website is pretty funky!


 

LOL-if you turned it upside down it would like a parachute or a jellyfish!


----------



## springblossoms

Hi, here are some pics of my Amazona XXI (Chocolate) and the Micro Mini Amazona in gold suede. 

I think the suede is getting a little dirty though  'cos I use the micromini everyday to hold my mobile and some cards.

I'm still undecided about the napa aire. I like the smallest tote one a lot more than the other sizes, but will mull over it first. Saw a khaki suede senda that was  ly though! But I should stop with the suede.....


----------



## froufroujr.

springblossoms! i love the micromini! its so cute. i saw a peacock blue one in my local stores once.. 

can you be a dear and give me the measurements of the height, length, width? I just want to see if my cell would fit in. 

Thanks much!


----------



## noon

I have a Loewe bag and its great, I bought it about 2 years ago. I dont know what the style is called. Its pink suede with dark brown leather trim and handles.


----------



## springblossoms

froufroujr. said:


> springblossoms! i love the micromini! its so cute. i saw a peacock blue one in my local stores once..
> 
> can you be a dear and give me the measurements of the height, length, width? I just want to see if my cell would fit in.
> 
> Thanks much!



Hi *froufroujr*, thanks! The micromini is lots of fun! The measurements are aproximately 4 1/2 in x 3 1/2 in x 1 1/2 in. 

When I wanted to get it, the first thing I did was to try and squeeze my nokia N73 in - it fit, a bit of a squeeze, but after some time as the bag relaxed, it was ok. I've since switched to a nokia 6300 which is way slimmer and getting the phone in and out of the mini is much easier now. Heh. I can also fit some cash and a couple of cards too. The one I got also came with a thin long leather strap which hooks on and lets you wear the mini cross body. Cute!  Hope your phone fits!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Ive been eyeing these bags also....

Hows the quality??


----------



## Elara

Hi all, I came across this bag on ebay today, and  LOVE it..can anyone give me any information on it? I've never seen them before, but I looked them up on here and found this thread, which makes me think this may be a really interesting bag...but I have no idea if this is a good deal, bad deal, fake, or anything...I just know it's pretty.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-HARD-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## madmadtoo

I love their bags. Especially the Amazona range.


----------



## tvlnewyork

Hi, I'd like to know your opinion about this spanish brand, now in LVMH group. I think the leather is one of the best in the world!!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

Very nice bags. I nearly bought one last year in Harrods, but went for a Chanel instead.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I heard Loewe has wonderful quality.  But they don't have stores in U.S. They were acquired by LVMH group?!  Really?!  That's  such a great news.  Does it mean eLuxury will carry Loewe in the future?


----------



## morebags

Loewe is fantastic!! The leather is so buttery soft. I've got a couple of their bags and would really like to get more.

I think there is a Loewe store in San Francisco and Honolulu but there is no where to get their bags online that I know of. I'd be in real trouble if there was. There's a store here in Sydney as part of DFS Galleria but I'm too scared to go there!


----------



## riceandsoup

I love Loewe, especially the Amazona and Napa Aire. The leather is TDF!


----------



## nvie

Bumping this thread...

Loving the Loewe basket bag


----------

